# Driving from NJ to Kitty Hawk NC- best route?



## mlsmn (Jul 22, 2009)

Take I-95 or coastal route as recommend by google maps and mapquest?


----------



## Stricky (Jul 22, 2009)

Avoid 95... take the eastern shore of Maryland down...


----------



## Big Matt (Jul 23, 2009)

It depends.

If you are traveling from now until Labor Day on a Saturday or Sunday, take the coastal route.

If you are traveling after Labor Day on a Saturday or Sunday, that either.  You won't hit crazy traffic on 95 on weekends after the summer rush.

I like the coastal route either way unless you live in NJ right near Philadelphia.  The closer you are to the ocean, the more sense it makes.  You'll pay a pretty big toll to cross over to Norfolk, but it should be offset by some of the Delaware and Maryland tolls on 95 that you will avoid.


----------



## SailBadtheSinner (Jul 23, 2009)

I make this trip once a year from CT to our timeshare in KDH. The route I use once past NYC and I would suggest for you to use is: NJTpk to Delaware Memorial Bridge to I 95 south; Take exit 4A off I 95 for Rte 1 (portions toll) to Dover; make sure to stay on Rte 1 as it becomes Rte 113 (if you go by the Dove AFB, you are on the correct road). Do not follow Rte 13 & Rte 113A when the exit right from Rte 1 at Dover. The reason I would recommend staying off Rte 13 is there is much more local traffic and more frequent traffic lights. Both routes are 4 lanes with unlimited access but the traffic density on Rte 13 tips the balance to Rte 113 (not everyone agrees with me on this).

Stay on Rte 113 until Pocomoke City MD, where Rte 113 ends and Rte 13 is joined and follow Rte 13 all the way to the Chesapeake Bay Bridge – Tunnel (toll) and a very boring ride :zzz: .

Once in Virginia, follow Rte 13 until the entry ramp for I 64. It is a 2 lane ramp; be in the left hand lane. Take exit 291 B off I 64 and follow the Chesapeake Expressway (portions toll). When the expressway ends, follow Rte 168. Rte 168 intersects Rte 158 and ends; follow Rte 158 to OBX.

I’ve only done this trip on Saturdays in late May, so any other day and month,  YMMV

EZpass is accepted on all tolls mentioned.



SBtS


----------



## snowlady (Jul 23, 2009)

*which bridge in NY*

We are driving to Virginia Beach from Massachusetts. Which bridge in NY do you recommend?


----------



## SailBadtheSinner (Jul 23, 2009)

I use the GW Bridge now but how I get there is by the NY parkway route. Last year I used the Tappen Zee Bridge (I 287) to the Garden State Parkway but learned this other route from another forum I belong to.

I don’t know where in MA you are located but this is the route I would suggest:    I 84 west to I 684 south at Brewster NY. As you approach White Plains NY, you could exit I 684 to I 287 west to the Tappen Zee Bridge. Instead, stay on I 684 where it will soon merge with the Hutchinson River Pkwy. When HRP exits right, stay straight on to the Cross County Pkwy. CCP will merge with the Saw Mill River Pkwy; go south on SMRP. SMRP is also Rte 9A. Stay on 9A; it will become the Henry Hudson Pkwy. You will left exit from HHP after you have gone under the GW Bridge. On the entry ramp, stay to the left at any lane splits and you’ll end up on the top lanes of the GW Bridge and don’t stay in the right lane as you cross the bridge.

There is one toll on HHP but an EZpass will take care of that.

This is the best way I’ve found for getting past NYC. Traffic is lighter plus there are no trucks while you are on the parkways.

I do this trip on Saturday starting at 6AM for our week 20 at OBX. Different start times, different days, different weeks = YMMV.


SBtS


----------



## Beverley (Jul 25, 2009)

SailBadtheSinner said:


> I make this trip once a year from CT to our timeshare in KDH. The route I use once past NYC and I would suggest for you to use is: NJTpk to Delaware Memorial Bridge to I 95 south; Take exit 4A off I 95 for Rte 1 (portions toll) to Dover; make sure to stay on Rte 1 as it becomes Rte 113 (if you go by the Dove AFB, you are on the correct road). Do not follow Rte 13 & Rte 113A when the exit right from Rte 1 at Dover. The reason I would recommend staying off Rte 13 is there is much more local traffic and more frequent traffic lights. Both routes are 4 lanes with unlimited access but the traffic density on Rte 13 tips the balance to Rte 113 (not everyone agrees with me on this).
> 
> Stay on Rte 113 until Pocomoke City MD, where Rte 113 ends and Rte 13 is joined and follow Rte 13 all the way to the Chesapeake Bay Bridge – Tunnel (toll) and a very boring ride :zzz: .
> 
> ...


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jul 26, 2009)

There are 2-3 wonderful huge farmers markets on the way in from 158 but 10-20 miles before the bridge to OBX. Don't miss them and bring a cooler. There are fruits, veggies, fresh pies,corn, huge strawberries, peanuts and pecans ,fresh juices and so ,so many things. Grandy is one of them.


----------



## SailBadtheSinner (Jul 26, 2009)

Beverley asked: _...Is KDH Kill Devil Hills?? Where do you own? I have always wanted to visit the Outer Banks and do not know which would be the better t/s to request. Any suggestions?..._


KDH = Kill Devil Hills (correct);

We own at the Golden Strand, third floor ocean front.

Any timeshare that provides an ocean front unit, such as GS, OBBC, Barrier Island - Duck, Hatteras High, Dunes South



SBtS


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jul 26, 2009)

I have stayed in Golden Strand 3bd unit facing the ocean and it was a 3rd floor or higher in 07. It's an older TS with a weathered exterior , the interior is pleasant and the location terrific. Master Bedroom is right on the ocean and you can hear the waves. Washer and dryer are in the complex and free just not in the unit. You can see the Wright Brothers Memorial from GS. Not fancy like Marriotts but I would stay here again. We had a great time. I think OBX is a harder summer trade than HH Bev. It's very different from Myrtle Beach and also from HH. Laid back and beautiful shore line. EAch area is a little different since Diuck and Corolla has newer development than KDH or Nags Head. I went hang gliding and also did a SUV tour to see Wild Ponies.


----------



## Don (Jul 26, 2009)

Big Matt said:


> It depends.
> 
> If you are traveling from now until Labor Day on a Saturday or Sunday, take the coastal route.
> 
> ...


Being from NJ, I'm sure mlsmn is very familar with hefty tolls.  $4.00 for the Del. Mem. Bridge; other $3.00 tolls here and there on the expressway; $41.00-46.00 for car, driver, and passenger on the Cape May Ferry; etc.  Through NJ and DEL. they'll pay about the same as going across the Bay Bridge Tunnel which is $12.00.


----------

